
Licensing deals do bring new energy to public coin offerings - walletever
Why old-fashioned licensing is key to the return of retail investors to coin public offerings? 
3-letter marketing gimmicks have proven no trustworthy enough. 
License investments bring transparency and a hoping light at the end of the crypto tunnel.<p>Check details by clicking below:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2JmwZO2
======
mtmail
HN Guidelines don't allow URL shorteners. Full URL is
[https://medium.com/@walletever/how-licensing-to-the-
retail-i...](https://medium.com/@walletever/how-licensing-to-the-retail-
investor-will-transform-the-crypto-funding-landscape-e654d6e137c9)

------
gus_massa
The article is a little confusing. Some questions anyway:

How is the safe/unsafe behavior calculated?

What is license investment again?

[And as the other comment said, please don't use shorteners here.]

